
Ask HN: Good Alternative Email Service? - tux
Does anyone know any other good and FREE email services besides TutaNota and ProtonMail but similar? Please no huge companies like Gmail&#x2F;Yahoo&#x2F;Zoho etc. Thank You!
======
DogRunner
"If you are not paying for a product, you are the product."

Maybe think about getting a relative cheap but nice mail service.

~~~
tux
No request is for FREE email providers only. Any time you pay for email, your
privacy is out of the window by default. Because you provide them your address
and payment information. Unless they use cryptocurrency and even then, I would
prefer FREE limited then paid with tons of features. So no thanks!

------
mtmail
Is privacy a concern? Free email services need to make money somehow.

~~~
tux
Yes privacy is a concern. And it need to be similar to TutaNota. I've just
found one good alternative Mailfence.com features and UI is very nice.

~~~
gregmorton
If you like privacy, Mailfence keeps your GPG private keys on their servers
which should be avoided.

~~~
tux
So does TutaNota and ProtonMail. So I'm okay with this one :)

